# What screen printing equipment do I need to start out?



## markzuni101 (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi my name is Mark.Well i have this idea to start screen printing for local bands in my area.(but not soon till I perfect the art)I know it is difficult for someone with no experience,and that is exactly me. I have the tendency to catch on to things quickly. I work in the day out by 3pm so I will have a good amount of time to devote myself to this. I was thinking of buying a 2 color screen printing press kit to practice and plan to perfect.(http://www.silkscreeningsupplies.com/site/799934/product/EC21g )
I know I should get the one color starter kit but I want to eventually go further and not have to have to buy the 2 color after I have learned the 1 color screen printing.I know there are heat transfer printing but I dont know whats better I havent looked too much into that as much as i've looked into screen printing. As far as this idea how does it sound and also am I better off heat transferring or what? Also what other things will I need as far as printers and stuff? Also I would like to buy in bulk to practice over and over for I know I will need alot of practice. plzzz help I need practice willing to take advice and willing to learn . I have not yet purchased anything for this is an idea i would love for to work out.Once again I know I'm a new jack and have no experiece but I really want to do this.

Thanks amillion to whomever helps me out.
-Mark


----------



## markzuni101 (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: I need help and guidence pllzzzz*

Econo 2 Color Screen Printing Kit this was the link i put but came out incorrect.


----------



## wonubee (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: I need help and guidence pllzzzz*

I bought the 1 color starter kit from Ryonet and super sized it. Built my own exposure unit. Watched butt loads of youtube videos. Got and bought instructional DVDs. Little to no advertising and a year later I have a 6x2 Silver press which I love. I just got the 25x36 exposure unit like the one Ryonet sells with the digital timer for $350 off of Craigslist. I do 3 or 4 jobs a month with very little advertising. The next thing I'm going to get is a conveyor dryer. After I get that I'm going to start advertising and doing some promotional stuff. I want to be able to handle doing bigger orders with speed which is why I'm waiting to kick it into high gear. I have a guy who's wanting to do sales for me and a guy who's going to do a web site for me. I only had to turn down one job while I only had a one color press. So I think the two color is the way to go but not totally necessary. It takes work but it's not as hard as some people might lead you to believe.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: edited thread TITLE to be more descriptive and moved to a more appropriate section of the forum  ::​


----------

